# Anyone going today?



## Meagans Choice (Oct 10, 2007)

or this weekend?

http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/gallery.asp?gallery=1305


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Currently Bellafising and Magic 236 plan to head to the nipple area and I think Gotcha Too is too.


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

We're hoping to get to the rigs this weekend for the tuna, depends on what the seas do for us. Will report on monday if we score some tuna.


----------



## Meagans Choice (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope to make a trip to the nipple/131 hole either Sat. or Sun., depending on the weather. We'll be on 68.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Hammer Time planning on a Saturday trip. Hope the weather holds!! Need some blood on the deck!!

WayneO


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Team recess will be there saturday looking for ******, we made it out today wednesday got one nice wahoo ,pulled the hooks on two others and blackfin were everywhere . we will be standing by on 68, let us know how you do. :toast


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

Headed to the rigs tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Tunnel Vision will be out there Sat and Sun.. Sat we will be near the squiggles.. sunday the nipple/elbow. Good luck to all.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be out around the edge on saturday with Judge Knott. Good luck to all.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

The weather is not looking so good now!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ya we're goin to go ahead and go. leavin the big boat at home though, takin the cape horn out for a wahoo asskicking.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

sunday, finally!


----------

